# علاج قصر القامة(جروماك) لزيادة طول القامه



## remassad (15 مايو 2014)

ودعا لقصر القامه





جهاز جروماك لزيادة طول القامة 
ت\01148818826
مع دكتور ابراهيم الحضرى 
وللاتصال من خارج مصر 00201148818826
والنتيجة مضمونة بيطول من5ل7سم
وبنصدروا لكل الدول العربية


----------



## sultan a d (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: علاج قصر القامة(جروماك) لزيادة طول القامه*

ياجماعة الخير ، انا شخصيا حولت فلوس لابراهيم الحضري وقال لي ثلاث ايام والجهاز عندك ، والحين لي اربع شهور اطالبه وكل يوم كذبة جديدة والحمدلله اني سجلت مكالماته اللي اثبت فيها عن شخصيته واثبت فيها انه نصب علي وانا مستعد اسمعك المكالمات وهذا ايميلي للي يبيها
[email protected]

وفي الاخير قال لي انا صرفت فلوسك في رحلتي لما كنت في الهند تبغا تشتكي روح اشتكي وكل هذا مثبت عندي في المكالمات.


----------

